# Ifg1



## james-27 (Jun 13, 2012)

Getting ready to add some IGF1 LongR3 to my cycle and have a few questions. To start I'll be taking 20mcg on off days and 30mcg on workout days. Right now I'm cruising (week 1 of 8) on T250 at 200mg a week and was curious if throwing IGF in now is a good idea or should I wait for PCT?  I know it doesnt matter when you take LR3 but also was curious if pre or post workout was any better then the other far as taking the IGF? One last question I have read not to take it any longer then 4 weeks at a time and also read dont take it no less then 10 weeks? Thanks


----------



## TwisT (Jun 13, 2012)

Dosing schemes seem to be made up and all based off bro science these days. 33.3mcg subq in the research subject around afternoon time every day, while dosing on off days is optional


----------



## james-27 (Jun 13, 2012)

what about adding to a test cycle? should I run it 4 on 4 off or can it be ran longer?


----------



## james-27 (Jun 15, 2012)

bump it


----------

